# Retained pe tube



## ASC CODER (Sep 1, 2011)

I just wanted to point out that I know alot of coders and billers that use foreign body 385.83 for retained pe tube is incorrect. If you look in the ICD-9 CM Expert pg. 312 it will say icd-9 code 996.59  tip ( assign for clogged biliary stent and also for nonfunctioning pressure equalization (PE) tubes. So when the tubes are retained they are no longer functioning for the purpose they were put there. PE tubes are not considered foreign body. 

If anyone else has an opinion or comment please do. I have been questioning the use of 385.83 for a long time and finally found an official source.


----------



## Mojo (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update, LG. I do not have that tip in my ICD-9 Expert.


----------



## ASC CODER (Sep 2, 2011)

It is Icd-9 expert 2011 by ingenix


----------

